# OMG what have i done ....30 day shred !!?!



## kalou1972

I am sooo unfit !!! I think this will kill me !!!


----------



## charlotte-xo

Keep going with it. Jillian micheals kicks your arse doesn't she but I stuck at it and managed to drop 4 and a half stone from doing that everyday and also calorie counting. It's one of the best at home workout DVDs going. Good luck. Xx


----------



## kalou1972

charlotte-xo said:


> Keep going with it. Jillian micheals kicks your arse doesn't she but I stuck at it and managed to drop 4 and a half stone from doing that everyday and also calorie counting. It's one of the best at home workout DVDs going. Good luck. Xx

HA ha ha ....i'm in pain just pressing the 'buy now' button on amazon chic !!.......i'll let you know how i get on once i've managed to unwrap out of the film !!! xxx


----------



## sam19

I'm struggling too! I enjoyed it before xmas but now I have started again I just can't seem to get into it think it's because I know what's coming next! lol hopefully it will get easier!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Your meant to struggle.
All.about improving.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Missy21386

I got this dvd a while ago, and after 5-10 mins i felt like i was dying! I'm rather unfit! :( Its a little extreme for someone who never usually exercises lol.


----------



## skc22

I just got the DVD and starting tomorrow!! Hopefully it helps budge the baby weight cos I'm already calorie counting, walking alot and breastfeeding and it isn't working anymore. 
charlotte-xo - how long did it take you to loose 4.5 stone?? Well done!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Missy21386 said:


> I got this dvd a while ago, and after 5-10 mins i felt like i was dying! I'm rather unfit! :( Its a little extreme for someone who never usually exercises lol.

I was 15st when i first had a go.
I couldnt get through cardio without stopping few times.
By day 9 i could do first few without stopping.
Now its nothing lol.


----------



## Missy21386

:D I've no idea where my dvd has gone, so I have just bought the box set for £15 from Amazon.

It's got 4 dvds...

30 Day Shred
No More Trouble Zones
Banish Fat Boost Metabolism
6 Week Six Pack

Wonder how long i will last this time lol
:D


----------



## butterfly0901

I tried this in October and gave up, I was so unfit I could only get about 7 mins into it before giving up each day! I'm going to try again in a few months I think, joining the gym soon so hopefully improve my fitness a bit first and learn how to push myself! :haha: 

good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## kalou1972

OOh dear.....i darent unwrap it !!!


----------



## pinkbow

Hey! I'm on day 3 today, although I've skipped stage one as it was too easy and I've been doing tae bo previously lol so doing level 2 longer then onto level 3!

It's meant to hurt, feel like you are dying that's the point it's shocking your body into burning fat étc it's only 20 mins just bash it out and it's done for the day :)


----------



## kalou1972

Yup....will do ....still havent unwrapped it !!


----------



## ready2bamum

ive just got it too....i did the windmill arms warmup just to test....lol....that did me in on its own.....lol...xx


----------



## Missy21386

I tried a few of the dvds from the collection today and i didnt last long at all.
I'm so unfit, and my damn hips and knees keep popping with certain exercises, which got quite painful, so i gave up :(

Some of these exercises are soooo hard! I cant even do a normal press up, never mind a bloody Spider Man Press up!

*sigh* i guess i will have another go tomorrow


----------



## kalou1972

OMG I'm definately not unwrapping it now !!!


----------



## Hayley83

I ve started today , i agree ive never got the hang of push ups but never mind !
Roll on another 29 days and i should be toned :haha:


----------



## Missy21386

lol go on...unwrap it!!! :D We can do it! :D

I put the 30 day shred dvd on this morning and i finally finished the first level. (Big improvement already!) :) My legs went super wobbly after it though and i struggled to get up the stairs to go for a soak in the bath but i feel good now and i will be doing it again tomorrow. I think i will be leaving the other dvds for when i have mastered this one!


----------



## PinkEmily

If i can do it then you can!!! Level one is fine, ive not tried any other levels yet. I ached after the first and second go. Seriously didn't know the muscles behind my boobs existed! Ive had to restart this week because i didn't do anything for a week cause i was poorly. 

You can do it!!!!!!


----------



## LightningBugs

I've added this to my amazon basket, but before I click buy i need to know how much floor space is needed. To say my house is small is an understatement and I really only have a tiny bit of clear floor space - these children take up lots of space :D


----------



## kalou1972

Missy21386 said:


> lol go on...unwrap it!!! :D We can do it! :D
> 
> I put the 30 day shred dvd on this morning and i finally finished the first level. (Big improvement already!) :) My legs went super wobbly after it though and i struggled to get up the stairs to go for a soak in the bath but i feel good now and i will be doing it again tomorrow. I think i will be leaving the other dvds for when i have mastered this one!

Ha ha ha ....i will unwrap it.......theres just no excuse for not doing a 20 min burst !!! Watch this space xx


----------



## kalou1972

LightningBugs said:


> I've added this to my amazon basket, but before I click buy i need to know how much floor space is needed. To say my house is small is an understatement and I really only have a tiny bit of clear floor space - these children take up lots of space :D

Ha ha ha .....wish i'd thought of that excuse rather than the unwrapping one !!!

Go girl......press the 'buy now with one click' !!!


----------



## GoodLuckForAL

After reading all this...I just paid for one on Ebay...cant wait for it to be delivered;))) woohooooooooooooooo....lets get this started;)0


----------



## LightningBugs

Mine is still in the amazon basket waiting to find out if it can be done in my teeny tiny room.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I tried ripped in 20, it isnt got me but if you enjoy shred i think you'd like it too :D


----------



## Fabby

I've just ordered this. Want do this everyday alongside my 4 gym classes a week that I'm doing. Can't wait for it come. Even paid for next day delivery so I can start it tomorrow


----------



## pandacub

So tempted to buy this... Looks so hard! Eeeek, off to browse amazon


----------



## LightningBugs

It is only £5 to buy, but if you want to try level 1 it is here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pc-NizMgg8&fb_source=message


----------



## pinkbow

It's easy! And Jillian isn't even that toned tbh for an exercise DVD you'd expect more, she doesn't even have good technique nor one of the girls she cheats alot lol!! 

Still alright for toning but you usually put on weight, muscle weight that is, so people can be off put by that.


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies
I just bought 30 day shred..starting today.
Also doing zumba


----------

